
HyperDev: deployment, hosting and collaborative editing for web apps - jschulenklopper
https://hyperdev.com/
======
jschulenklopper
Currently in private beta, developed by Fog Creek, comes a online IDE for web
applications, with deployment, hosting and team collaboration built in.

It reminds me how Heroku started (in 2007, 2008) with an online IDE for
(only?) Ruby on Rails applications. Later, Heroku stopped with offering the
online IDE and moved to the current deploy-via-git-push-model. It will be
interesting how this works out for HyperDev.

~~~
benologist
Doesn't seem to be a private beta cause I just registered.

It looks lovely and streamlined for nodejs stuff, do you know if this will be
open source?

~~~
williamstein
It's definitely not in private beta, because I also just signed up. It's a bit
confusing because you don't enter a password -- you just enter an email
address. They then assume that you want to authenticate via github to use that
email.

Since Heroku's famous pivot, there have been a few companies that have built
online web (and other) development collaborative development environments,
including [https://www.nitrous.io/](https://www.nitrous.io/),
[https://codio.com/](https://codio.com/), [https://c9.io/](https://c9.io/),
[https://codenvy.com/](https://codenvy.com/), and
[https://koding.com/](https://koding.com/). There's also the more
scientifically oriented environments like
[https://www.pythonanywhere.com/](https://www.pythonanywhere.com/),
[https://wakari.io/](https://wakari.io/), and
[https://cloud.sagemath.com](https://cloud.sagemath.com). I don't think any
have had breakout success yet.

Of the above, at least [https://c9.io/](https://c9.io/) and
[https://cloud.sagemath.com](https://cloud.sagemath.com) are open source.

Disclaimer: I wrote [https://cloud.sagemath.com](https://cloud.sagemath.com),
which is why I watch this space.

~~~
Yahivin
HyperDev is taking a simplified approach to the space of live, collaborative
coding and deployment. There's no need to set up your environment, configure
your build pipeline, memorize Git, or manually deploy updates.

We're hoping that it makes development much easier for developers everywhere
to collaborate, share, and have their code running live. We focus on removing
obstacles and providing quick feedback. When you make a change to your
project, the result is live on the internet for all to see in <1.5s.

I've found this kind of rapid feedback and shared experience to be really
valuable, and we've got improvements planned to make it even better in the
future.

~~~
desireco42
It does. It really is as simple as it gets.

------
Yahivin
Hey HN, thanks for your interest in our Beta!

Here's some helpful info
[https://hyperdev.com/about/](https://hyperdev.com/about/) to give you an idea
what it's about. I'll try and respond to comments as I can.

\- A humble HyperDev developer

~~~
subway
You should make this page more accessible from the site's root. The only
reason I even clicked on the comments (and thusly saw your link to /about/)
was to complain about the fact the HN link goes to a login/data
harvesting^W^Wsignup page.

~~~
jschulenklopper
The link posted was to the main site / entrance point of HyperDev, and sure,
it could have contained somewhat more information. I also found the link to
pages with more background information like
[https://hyperdev.com/about/](https://hyperdev.com/about/) after searching for
a while.

------
meredydd
First, this is awesome! I assume the reference to HyperCard is deliberate?
(Aesthetically very similar too!)

Disclaimer: We're doing something similar at
[https://anvil.works](https://anvil.works) (live web-app builder, though ours
is drag'n'drop), so I ask from experience:

1\. I see your sample app uses in-memory state on the back end. This is jaw-
droppingly easy for simple examples, but dies whenever the Node instance "goes
to sleep". Do you have plans for more durable storage? (I assume so, given
that you're self-hosting - what do you use for your own storage?)

2\. How do you sandbox user code? I'm going to guess "docker" but there's only
so much poking around I'm going to do uninvited. I'm also guessing that
allowing random users to run code (with outbound internet access?) on your
servers is something you're going to have to be nice and careful with...

~~~
etamponi
Hi meredydd! Thanks for your interest and yes, you got the reference to
HyperCard ;)

1\. Checkout the sample app [https://hyperdev.com/#!/project/bramble-
leaf](https://hyperdev.com/#!/project/bramble-leaf) for an integrated object
datastore backed by DynamoDB, that works quite well! I myself built some nice
stuff with it :)

2\. We use a smart backend system to control user access, quota and
sandboxing. For now we rely on honor system during the beta. We have systems
in place to block abuse but... hopefully they won't be necessary :)

~~~
meredydd
Neat - offering everyone a little bit of AWS quota is a nice starter. (We use
Google Sheets, which has...different tradeoffs.) Is there a repository of such
things that I've missed?

I also really like the way you've implemented the "your source is visible
(presumably unless cough mumble monetisation?) but here are where your keys
go" thing.

~~~
etamponi
The gallery contains some examples: [https://cosmic-
flower.hyperdev.space/](https://cosmic-flower.hyperdev.space/) :)

------
peternicky
Seems to allow anyone to sign up... can you please explain how this differs
from something like plnkr.io, codepen.io and JSBin, to name a few similar
applications?

~~~
etamponi
This is not only for frontend development and short lived code. You can write
both front-end and backend code (check out the gallery for examples,
[https://cosmic-flower.hyperdev.space/](https://cosmic-flower.hyperdev.space/)
) that is automatically and continuously deployed to a container and runs.

Just to clarify: some parts of HyperDev _run_ in HyperDev.

EDIT: you can write your API, your little game for your son, your prototype
app, alone or with friends, on HyperDev and it will always run, you can
connect it to databases, use it as a webhook...

------
tomjacobs
Very nice. I've been building something like this with C9. It needs to be
done!

------
blakecaldwell
Congrats guys!

~~~
blinkymach12
Thanks Blake! :-)

